# Firefighter killed in Quebec blaze identified



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2008)

LINK

A 26-year-old part-time firefighter, killed while battling a late-night blaze at a home in Varennes, Que., has been identified as Mathieu Emond. 

Emond, who had two years experience as a firefighter, was part of a crew that responded late Monday night to the home, located about 30 minutes east of Montreal. 

"He was one of three firefighters that couldn't get out of the building when an evacuate building order was called," CTV Montreal's Tarah Schwartz reported Tuesday morning. 

The other two firefighters did manage to escape the blaze but officials had to wait until daylight to recover Emond's body. 

His body was eventually found around 8:30 a.m. in the basement of the residence.  Officials have not said what caused the fire. 

Varennes Mayor Michel Tremblay said Tuesday that flags in the community were flying at half-mast. 

Emond leaves behind a wife and a daughter who is less than a year old, said Schwartz. 

Gilles Carle, the town's fire chief, said Tuesday that Emond was a "good little firefighter who was always ready to help his colleagues.'' 

He said he didn't think Emond's level of experience had anything to do with his death. 

"Mr. Emond was a very good employee who listened to senior firefighters,'' he said. 



My deepest sympathy to his family and friends. RIP


----------

